# Acer Aspire 5733 randomly shutting down



## levigu (May 3, 2012)

I have a brand-new Acer Aspire 5733, which I put some games on. Running these games will sometimes make it randomly trip, no BSOD, no "serious error" messages when it gets back up. If I immediately reboot, it causes it to trip again. It seems to have all the symptoms of overheating but the laptop does not feel hot to the touch. What could the problem be?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll bet on overheating.. Use a temperature monitoring software, make a stress test, you'll quickly find out.


----------



## levigu (May 3, 2012)

After five minutes of running the game, the temperature went from about 45C (both cores are about this when idle) to both cores being at 75-77C. Although it didn't trip, it looks like it is overheating.

But now, how do I stop it so that I can play my games? The laptop's on a flat surface and the airflow isn't blocked. Like I said, it's brand new, so there's no dust buildup.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

You won't stop it. You can try to reduce overheat, but if you keep gaming, eventually it will catch up.. Laptops are not made for gaming, they're made for portability with low end GPUs.
You can use a fan pad, and even remove the back lid for better air flow, but considering the temps he's hitting, i don't think your problem will go away, sorry.


----------



## Jaxx2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

Can you tell me which monitoring software you used? I am having the same problems only difference is I am not playing any games just doing my school work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

you can try speedfan or hardware monitor they are not exact the bios is the only place you can get exact temps


----------



## BehindTheSun (Jan 9, 2013)

levigu said:


> I have a brand-new Acer Aspire 5733, which I put some games on. Running these games will sometimes make it randomly trip, no BSOD, no "serious error" messages when it gets back up. If I immediately reboot, it causes it to trip again. It seems to have all the symptoms of overheating but the laptop does not feel hot to the touch. What could the problem be?


On the left side of the Acer Aspire 5733 there is an air OUTLET for the CPU heat to escape. On The bottom of the laptop, also on the left side, there is an air INTAKE to take in cool air and cool the CPU. This INTAKE is on the exact possition where your knee will be when the laptop is sitting on your lap. If this air INTAKE is blocked, the CPU will overheat and the laptop shuts off.


----------

